# 500 GB TiVo Bolt for sale - $279 or less - new retail box



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Both Bolts Sold. I do have a number of lifetime'd Series 1s - both Phliips and Sony - available.

Listed for $279 on ebay - I'll sell for $$260 to anyone here if they want to do a direct sale via paypal. These should be eligible for a $400 Lifetime / All In.

Free economy shipping, or USPS Priority (at cost), or free pickup in Chicago area (western suburbs).

Here's the ebay Listing:

500 GB TiVo Bolts

PM me if interested.

I also have several (non-granfathered) lifetime S1s - Philips and Sony model, and a spare S3 OLED power supply (pull from a shelved, but working, unsubscribed unit). Let me know if you are interested in any of these.


----------

